# My First Layout 4' x 8'



## MrMoose

Here are a couple of pics of my first 4"x 8" layout.

Benchwork: 1/2/2015
Need to add leg supports, haven't done it yet. Starter train set is a Bachmann echo valley.










Layout update: 1/28/2015
Have the foam glued down and all the track in place and cut my lake and river out of the foam and bridges installed. Next will be all the wiring underneath the layout, feeders and turnouts.


----------



## Shadowplayer

Lot of track in a small space. I like it!


----------



## TravisTheLionHeart

Beautiful use of making the most out of a small space, love it! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MrMoose

Thanks guys


----------



## IlliniViking

Looking good, can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0

Nice layout!!
My 4X8 is VERY similar.....my A/D track is on the OPPOSITE side from yours....and I don't have the "middle" yard tracks...but the rest is pretty much spot-on!!
My 3 industries are small, so don't require lots of "parking" space!! Biggest trick for me is getting a road bed INTO the middle of the layout -- I finally went with a 3-track crossing at only one spot (there WILL be a "rear entrance/exit" as an emergency escape route...!!)...
Looking good so far!! Keep us posted! I'll get some pics of my layout soon!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## MrMoose

update: 

I have all the track screwed down and I have all the feeder wires soldered to the track, now I have to connect all the feeders to the bus. I'll be using suitcase connectors for that.
Waiting for some euro type terminal blocks so I can wire the turnouts to them. I ordered a sound decoder to put in my Bachmann Amtrak GP 40-2 that is DCC ready. Plug and Play.
Thats it for now....Happy Railroading!!!


----------



## MrMoose

update:
I have all the feeders connected to the bus and no shorts.(I did good ).
Now just waiting for terminal blocks to come so I can start wiring up all the turnouts.


----------



## Magic

"and no shorts" You did better than me. 

You're making good progress, keep it up.

Magic


----------



## MrMoose

Magic said:


> "and no shorts" You did better than me.
> 
> You're making good progress, keep it up.
> 
> Magic


Thanks


----------



## Cycleops

Well done! Plenty of opportunity for interesting shunting movements as well as continuous movement on the main line.


----------



## GK Trains

This really is impressive for your first try. I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## MrMoose

Update:
I started to build my switch panel. Built the frame for the panel. I ordered Ken Stapleton's 751D switch modules that I will use to switch the turnouts. I using a piece of Plexiglass 1/8" thick cut to the size I need. Then used 1/8" white pinstriping to layout the turnouts on the plexiglass. I will spray paint the back of the plexiglass with black paint so the white pinstripe will show up real good. I also finished putting together a lumber mill for the layout. I received 3 flat cars which will be hauling Logs. I will go out and find the right size limb from a tree that I'll use as logs. Thats it for now. Happy RailRoading!


----------



## MrMoose

Here is a pic of the control panel in progress.


----------



## hokie1525

4 inch by 8 inch, huh? Must be super microscopic scale.


----------



## MrMoose

LOL oops...How about 4'x8'.


----------



## Gwpapa

I see that your layout is very simular to mine . Looks like we both had a good idea. I am a long way from being finished but thought i will pass along a few photos on mine. I haven't figured out yet how to insert a image so here are some attached photos.

Gwpapa

I could't get the layout in one photo because i have a pully system attached to pull it all up to the ceiling.


----------



## Big Ed

Gwpapa said:


> I see that your layout is very simular to mine . Looks like we both had a good idea. I am a long way from being finished but thought i will pass along a few photos on mine. I haven't figured out yet how to insert a image so here are some attached photos.
> 
> Gwpapa
> 
> I could't get the layout in one photo because i have a pully system attached to pull it all up to the ceiling.


Just go back and click edit, then click advanced edit, look up top and click on the Paperclip, Then click insert all.
They will show as pictures. you only have 24 or 48 hours to edit.
Go and try if you want.


----------



## Gwpapa

Great I will try again!


----------



## wvgca

MrMoose ... nice clean looking layout, lots of switching to keep you busy ... 

gwpapa ...you have the same mine head structure that i used also...it's removable to clean the end of the wye underneath it


----------



## Gwpapa

I still have lots of work and even more weathering to do. I just now got my trains running smoothly.


----------



## Gwpapa

I tried the paper clip thing and it kind of worked. It stretched out the post real bad. I saw the instructions about hitting enter after each image but that didn't help. It did put the photos in the post but I couldn't fix the stretch.


----------



## Big Ed

Gwpapa said:


> I tried the paper clip thing and it kind of worked. It stretched out the post real bad. I saw the instructions about hitting enter after each image but that didn't help. It did put the photos in the post but I couldn't fix the stretch.


Huh?
It did not work at all or your pictures would be showing?

Go back to your post with the pictures (if you still have time, you might have run out by now) once you make it to the paper clip all you have to do is click on it then when it opens click on it again.
Once you click on the paperclip then*Just click one time again and ALL the pictures will show, *not sure what your talking about when you say your clicking on each picture and they are expanding?

Your pictures will show as pictures.

Did you try to edit the post above with the links, or a different post?


----------



## Gwpapa

Sorry but you didn't understand what I posted. I did as you said and the photos appeared as they should, but it stretched out the post. I tried hitting "enter" after each photo as the "help with images" sticky indicates. I didn't post them but I reviewed them and saw the mess it made. I will do it as you posted and see what happens.


----------



## MtRR75

Gwpapa said:


> The photos appeared as they should, but it stretched out the post.


The "stretching" is caused by your pictures being too large to fit on your computer screen (and most of ours, too). Your pictures are not stretched out of proportion, just too large overall. Modern digital cameras take pictures that are very high resolution. The forum software displays them at full resolution. As you browse this forum, you will see many other pictures with the same problem.

The way to fix this is to reduce the size (i.e. the number of pixels) in your pictures before you upload them. I use Photoshop Elements to do this, but there are lots of shareware picture editors that are much cheaper.

As for what size to reduce your pictures to, hopefully someone else will chime in. I rarely post pictures (nothing to show, yet), and I can't remember what size works best.


----------



## Big Ed

Gwpapa said:


> Sorry but you didn't understand what I posted. I did as you said and the photos appeared as they should, but it stretched out the post. I tried hitting "enter" after each photo as the "help with images" sticky indicates. I didn't post them but I reviewed them and saw the mess it made. I will do it as you posted and see what happens.


It worked, but your pictures are just a tad too large.
I used the paint program that most computers have.

I put the picture there and click image, then click re size, then I picked a 75 x 75 size.
See the difference? A good size for the thread.
It may have to do with your cameras settings, but all you have to do is re size it a bit.


----------



## Big Ed

Here is a 50 x 50 size for comparison,


----------



## MtRR75

Ed..

I was not aware of the resize feature in the forum software. That's good to know.

Gwpapa...

Ed's 75% size pic is a nice size -- it fills my screen almost completely. The resized pic is 1200 pixels wide.  If you want to resize your pictures yourself before uploading them, try 1200 pixels wide.

FYI, the 50% size pic that Ed posted is 600 pixels wide - which is half of 1200. I suspect that Ed applied the 50% reduction to the pic that was already reduced to 1200 pixels. I suspect that if you applied the 50% reduction to your original pic, you would get something around 800 pixels -- bigger than Ed's 50% pic, but still smaller than Ed's 75% pic.


----------



## Big Ed

To look at a thread with large pictures just click the control key along with the minus (-) key. it will make the thread smaller. Then just click the control key and the plus (+) to bring it back.

Try the paint program, you should have one, most computers have a paint program.

Go to paint.
Click file then click open
find your picture and put it there
once it is there click image
then click re size
then you will see a horizontal size and vertical size to pick from.
If you like the 50 x50 size put that in, if you like the 75 x 75 size put that in.

After you put in whatever numbers you like click OK.

Then go back and click file
then click save as
After you click the save as you it will say save? Click yes
Then it says the picture already exists do you want to save anyway click yes

It will replace the picture in your downloads in the size you picked.

It sounds hard but it is easy after you have done it a few times.


----------



## Big Ed

MtRR75 said:


> Ed..
> 
> I was not aware of the resize feature in the forum software. That's good to know.


Huh?
I used the paint program.
What do you mean resize feature in the forum software?:dunno:


----------



## MtRR75

big ed said:


> Huh?
> I used the paint program.
> What do you mean resize feature in the forum software?:dunno:


I misread part of your original post -- old eyes. Sorry.


----------



## Gwpapa

It would be good if the sticky reference to posting images would reflect this information. The section in that post that indicates you should hit "enter" after each image to keep the post from "stretching" is not completely accurate. A little more information in that sticky would help! I use an iPad and the images can't be resized on it, but I think I found an app that will do. We will see. Thanks guys


----------



## Big Ed

MtRR75 said:


> I misread part of your original post -- old eyes. Sorry.


I thought I was missing something.


Gwpapa said:


> It would be good if the sticky reference to posting images would reflect this information. The section in that post that indicates you should hit "enter" after each image to keep the post from "stretching" is not completely accurate. A little more information in that sticky would help! I use an iPad and the images can't be resized on it, but I think I found an app that will do. We will see. Thanks guys


What sticky were you looking at?
There are a few different ones.
Do you know how to link them to a post so I can see it?

iPad, your on your own.hwell:
I am talking about doing it on the computer, maybe someone else can chime in about doing it on an iPad?


----------



## Gwpapa

It is in the "forum news, updates and help" the sticky is "how to post pictures". It the last part or instruction on the sticky. I couldn't copy it out to post.


----------



## Gwpapa

big ed said:


> iPad, your on your own.hwell:
> I am talking about doing it on the computer, maybe someone else can chime in about doing it on an iPad?


I just like my iPad it just so handy for lots of stuff. I have a computer or two, but like the iPad. I can take a photo with it then type my message into a post and attach my image without using other electronics like a camera. I found an app that will resize my photos to whatever I need before I post them. Thanks for the help! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ianb26

Gwpapa said:


> I could't get the layout in one photo because i have a pully system attached to pull it all up to the ceiling.


Do you have photos of your pulley system? I'm doing the same with my 1.8metre x 1.2 metre HO layout, and still trying to work out how I'm going to do it. I have a boat winch which is going to be mounted on the garage wall.

Thanks.


----------



## Gwpapa

I can take a few and post them if it will help.


----------



## MrMoose

Hi everyone,

I have my turnout panel built and the plexiglass drilled out for my toggle switch panels and Led lights. I have received the switch hookup panels. I'm waiting on the screw-in edge terminals to solder to the switch hookup panels. Then I can wire up all my turnouts and attach the turnout panel to the benchwork. After that then I can begin on the landscaping and scenery. Slowly but surely. Happy Railroading!!!


----------



## MrMoose

I e-mailed NCE and they said that my powercab was shipped out and I should receive it anytime. :appl:


----------



## MrMoose

Hi everyone,
I received my PowerCab back from NCE and it is working just fine. Been a long wait for it but I have it back now.


----------



## MrMoose

I received all the parts to assemble the switch panels. I soldered the pcb edge connectors to the switch panel and then wired up all the bi-color leds and then mounted one switch and leds to the control panel for a test. Wired up all the connections and put power to it and it works flawlessly. I'm happy....:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMoose

Update:

I wired up all the switches.(12 in all) and everything is working good. Had a little power problem with them at first. Found out that the power supply I was using was a switching power supply (Not good). Everything was pulsating on and off. So I replaced it with a regulated power supply and everything is good now. Scenery is next. 
Thats it for now.....Happy Railroading!!!


----------



## Magic

Glad to hear that things are coming along. You got the hard part done now for some fun. 

Magic


----------



## MrMoose

Update:

Waiting for supplies to come in so I can start the scenery.

Here are a few pic of my control panel, nothing special.

 Lights Off

 Lights ON

 Spaghetti wiring

 Mounted Switches.


----------



## Shadowplayer

MrMoose said:


> Update:
> 
> Waiting for supplies to come in so I can start the scenery.
> 
> Here are a few pic of my control panel, nothing special.
> 
> Lights Off
> 
> Lights ON
> 
> Spaghetti wiring
> 
> Mounted Switches.


I do a lot of work with guitars, small wires in tight spaces like that.

That would annoy the hell out of me to do, even if I knew exactly what I was doing.


----------



## MrMoose

It could be neeter, but what the heck...I know whats going on. lol


----------



## MrMoose

I had a little issue with one of my switches. Everytime I threw the switch in the diversion route the whole layout would short out. I checked all my wiring and saw nothing out of wack. So I took the turnout that this switch controlled and pulled it out of the layout and turned it upside down and checked wiring there. Again saw nothing wrong. so I started looking at all the insulated breaks on the turnout rails and found one that looked like it was touching the the other rail. I made the gap wider on all the breaks and put it back into the layout hooked it up and it works ok now. So just another electrial issue with model railroading...
Happy Railroading!!!


----------



## MrMoose

*Update 6/2015 on my layout*

Its been awhile since I posted an update so here it is.

I have started to build my tunnel mountain on the layout. I have the walls built and I need to cut out a piece of Hardboard for the facia and cut an excess hole so I will be able to get into the tunnel if something derails. I put skirting on for the end of the layout 4' section that the tunnel will be on so I can get it mounted then I can put the roof on the tunnels. I started to weather and ballast the track around the tunnel area. I guess that is where I'm starting the scenery at....lol. Doing a lot of stuff outside so not doing much to the layout. I have about a dozen Diesel locos rebuilt all with sound. I have one more to do then I'll be done with that for awhile. Bought a drill press holder for my dremel with a xy slide vise so now I can mill and not just drill with it.
Got a new soldering station temp control with digital read out. works very well. Thats about it. 

Happy railroading, later.


----------



## MrMoose

Updated pics of my layout progress.






Access panel for tunnel


view inside the tunnel at the access panel


----------



## Shadowplayer

Quite a nice locomotive collection!

What brand are the BNSF engines? They look nice.


----------



## MrMoose

Shadowplayer said:


> Quite a nice locomotive collection!
> 
> What brand are the BNSF engines? They look nice.


One is a Bachmann and the other one is an Athearn with a Bachmann shell on it.


----------

